# How do I stop the Play Store auto-restore when I flash a new ROM?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, as I'm sure all of us have noticed, whenever we flash a new ROM, the first thing the Play Store does is try to restore our apps. Personally, I hate this feature. Not only does it use a ton of system resources for a long time (I have a lot of apps), but if I'm out and wifi is not available it'll burn through my data. Also, I have Titanium and would prefer to use it to restore all of my apps with their data instead.

For the longest time now I have just resorted to opening the Play Store first thing after I flash a new ROM to stop the process before it gets under way. But honestly, this is really annoying. So I'm just wondering if anyone out there knows a better way, some trick to disable this feature indefinitely.

Also, if what I've been doing so far is the only way to stop it, please reply to this thread telling me so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

During initial setup, don't sign in. Now, go to Settings/Backup & Reset, and check "Backup My Data" then uncheck Automatic Restore." I prefer to turn both off since I do the same as you with Titanium. Been doing this as long as I had this phone. I would have posted a thread months ago if I had the same problem lol you've got more patience than myself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

